# Me in my current level of condition...



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm currently cutting down for Body Power to appear on the Gaspari stand. Hope to see you guys there :car:





















Please excuse the awful beard, didn't realise it was so long


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to muscle chat! :bounce:


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

ElleMac said:


> Welcome to muscle chat! :bounce:


Hello Elle - glad to se you are stalking me here too now...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking very good indeed


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board mate. What are your stats and how long's it taken you to get where you are now?


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking in great condition their, I aspire to be in that good a condition.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

where u from do i know u NICE BODY


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Looking very good indeed


Thanks fella, this is just the start of the cut!



Dorsey said:


> Welcome to the board mate. What are your stats and how long's it taken you to get where you are now?


Currently at 260lb, was 269lb at start of cutting about 10 days back. Aiming for about 230-235lb on stage @ 6' 2". Its taken about 6 years of hard work. I'm ultimatley aiming for 270lb when cut, 300lb off season but tbh they are just numbers. When I get the shape and size I want, I'll be happy.



eglwys said:


> Looking in great condition their, I aspire to be in that good a condition.


Thanks buddy!



MEEKY said:


> where u from do i know u NICE BODY


Muscletalk or UKM or UGM or the like.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL What was ur starting body like?? u have any pics??


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL What was ur starting body like?? u have any pics??


See below...


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

may be just u look like some one cant put my finger on it thank bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Didn't look too bad originally dude but a massive change.

Natty or assisted? Or silly question these days??


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Gd difference!! U were naturally gifted by the looks of it!! Well toned to start!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome! :welcome:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Papa, you've decided to join musclechat at last

I've read loads of stuff from Papa on Muscletalk, Papa is an expert on the keto form of dieting, should be a great addition to the site, welcome mate

I'll let Papa answer your question but stepping on stage at 230-235, you decide Dorsey?


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Didn't look too bad originally dude but a massive change.
> 
> Natty or assisted? Or silly question these days??


Natural as a 4 eyed flying frog! :lift:



SoldierSmudge said:


> LOL Gd difference!! U were naturally gifted by the looks of it!! Well toned to start!!


That first picture was after 12 weeks of cutting using bodyforlife.com back in 2003! I'm like any other tom dick or harry naturally. I just like giving it my all.



MichelleD said:


> Welcome! :welcome:


Hey :biggrin:



yannyboy said:


> Hi Papa, you've decided to join musclechat at last
> 
> I've read loads of stuff from Papa on Muscletalk, Papa is an expert on the keto form of dieting, should be a great addition to the site, welcome mate
> 
> I'll let Papa answer your question but stepping on stage at 230-235, you decide Dorsey?


How do you mean? What do you mean? Do you mean Dorchester comp? A little confused


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Natural as a 4 eyed flying frog! :lift:
> 
> That first picture was after 12 weeks of cutting using bodyforlife.com back in 2003! I'm like any other tom dick or harry naturally. I just like giving it my all.
> 
> ...


No Papa, Dorsey was the guy who asked if you was a natty, LOL


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

It's only stalking if the police get involved.


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yanny - LOL Oh, I'm simple. I pick things up, I put them down :biggrin:

Elle - I'll call them on Saturday when you break into my house and start drinking my coffee!


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

fleg said:


> Welcome to the forum Good condition mate


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice progress mate.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bud how do u get trousers to fit


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> bud how do u get trousers to fit


Trust you Meeky, to ask that question, LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well he is old enuff in my book yanny lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> well he is old enuff in my book yanny lol


And so are you big boy, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I don't know big man I think ur playing with fire next door never s**t on ur own door step lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

if only my muscles were as big as my mouth I would be looking for bigger trousers myself lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> I don't know big man I think ur playing with fire next door never s**t on ur own door step lol


The average man produces 50-70mg of testosterone a week and I'm on about 1500mg a week, what do you think I'm going be like, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I got the same problem I know it hard he he lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL.

42" waist jeans pulled in using a belt for a 36" waist in the off season. Drops to a 31-32" waist when I cut...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking brilliant mate great transformation from 2003. What did you have to do to get that transformation ?


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Looking brilliant mate great transformation from 2003. What did you have to do to get that transformation ?


Eat, train, rest, repeat. For 8 years.

Simple really LOL


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Eat, train, rest, repeat. For 8 years.
> 
> Simple really LOL


are you not leaving somthing out of the list?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

You lift things up, you put them down???...........


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How often do you train bud?


----------



## littlebodybuilder (Jun 8, 2012)

How old are ya?


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> How often do you train bud?


3 on, 1 off.



doggy said:


> are you not leaving somthing out of the list?


Yes, I use a trampoline? :twitch:

Currently looking like this at 121-123kg (varies between the days, food etc etc).


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking solid dude


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers fella!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Longest reply ever lols!

Any progress picture a year latter?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah looking awesome mate, very hard and great proportions.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

doggy said:


> are you not leaving somthing out of the list?


I think what you're getting at is pharmaceuticals, a lot of people especially nutrition company reps pretend they don't use gear and that they've got where they have with supplements, food and training. It'd be good to hear people who aren't natural talking a bit about it!


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

eace:

Comic timing - what can I say?


----------

